# tpu wcg



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2009)

okay guys, I jumped on the wcg team tonight

I have one rig that I can devote 24/7 to the team. I may have one or two others that I can install in the next week or so. But at least I have one LOL.

now where the heck is my avatar


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> okay guys, I jumped on the wcg team tonight
> 
> I have one rig that I can devote 24/7 to the team. I may have one or two others that I can install in the next week or so. But at least I have one LOL.
> 
> now where the heck is my avatar



Contact shadowfold. He will hook you up.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Paul, I will do that man


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, and thanks for joining the team!! We'll be breaking the top 100 in the next 30 days.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)

there ya go 

EDIT: Why is it showing up as a jpg, I saved it as a .psd and uploaded the .psd...

EDIT: It keeps turning my psd's into jpgs when I upload them


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Oh, and thanks for joining the team!! We'll be breaking the top 100 in the next 30 days.



That's fricking awesome man!!! I have 2 dual processor server systems that I will try to get hooked up in the next week or so to help achieve that goal man! 

I was just checking on the system that I installed it on, and it really doesn't slow it down any That is awesome!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> EDIT: It keeps turning my psd's into jpgs when I upload them



Shouldn't be a big thing! I can still save it, and edit my user cp and install it as my avatar.

There we go
Worked just fine man!!! Thanks Shodowfold


----------

